# Pololu Robotics Black Friday Sale



## Pololu (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Pololu is not a retailer of Halloween-specific products, but as a hobby robotics company, we have a number of items that are great for automating Halloween displays. Because of this, we thought at least a few of you might be interested in our upcoming Black Friday sale, where many of our products will be heavily discounted (most over 40% off). The sale includes servos and servo controllers, motors and motor controllers, voltage regulators, sensors, and much more.

For more information, please visit *www.pololu.com/blackfriday*

Happy holidays!


----------



## Pololu (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys!

Our Black Friday sale is back again, and it's our biggest yet by far, with most sale items discounted between 30% and 50%. The sale again includes quite a few items that are great for creating and automating custom Halloween displays and costumes, such as servos and our popular programmable Maestro servo controllers, motors and motor drivers/controllers, voltage regulators, sensors, addressable RGB LED strips, and much more.

Please see our Black Friday Sale page (linked in the above post) for all the details, including a complete list of all the sale items.

Happy holidays!


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you, this is a very good deal. 
I'm in for a few things today.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Some very cool stuff there! I'm drooling over the high-power servos and multi-channel USB servo controllers... Must.... control.... urge.... to... buy.... everything!


----------

